# How long to slow bake/roast chicken pieces for?



## thecactuswill

I took some chicken thighs, skinned them, coated in olive oil.  Covered with spice and into a glass casserole and put into my new oven    I want to cook it slow but the problem is I really have no idea what I'm doing.  The lowest setting on the oven is 170, which is also I believe the minimum internal temperature for poultry.  Should I let them go at this overnight, maybe 12 hours?  Any idea?  Or just give up and turn the heat up?


----------



## ChefScotty

Chicken confit!   Cover them in a small pan with olive oil and go for 2 1/2 - 3 hours at 250º.   Do temp it when you're done though - 160º is fine.    It'll be tender and falling off the bone.   Even better if you could render down some chicken fat to cover them with.   You could also throw some other stuff in there for flavor.

New stuff is fun.


----------



## thecactuswill

I always trim off all the fat and skin as I'm trying to lose weight. But that sounds good, I'll turn it up to 250 for 2.5-3hrs. That way I'll at least maybe get to eat it before tomorrow!


----------



## ChefScotty

Just to be clear - completely submerge them in olive oil for cooking.   Let us know how it turns out.


----------



## thecactuswill

I didn't submerge them, just coated.  And the meat turned out ultra tender, falling off the bone just like you said.  Unfortunately, the mixture of spice I put on them wasn't the best.  I'll do it better next time


----------



## Gretchen

The temp of 170 is inviting trouble. It is not high enough. 225-250* would be as low as is safe, in my opinion.
My favorite recipe for thighs is one called Five Ingredient chicken and is cooked at 425* for an hour. It is meltingly tender and falling off the bone.


----------



## kitchenelf

I'll have to try your olive oil method ChefScotty - I've only used that method with duck breasts.

I'm of the group that cooks chicken at a slightly higher temperature for a shorter time unless you are going to poach it to make chicken and dumplings or soup, or somethig similar.  

I'm also of the group who thinks 170 degrees is inviting trouble.  250 is what I will  roast a tightly covered chicken on when I want more of a roasted flavor versus a poached favor  Then I roast a whole chicken for about 2 hours- 2 1/2 hours in the oven - like I said - very tightly covered.


----------



## kitchenelf

thecactuswill said:
			
		

> I didn't submerge them, just coated.  And the meat turned out ultra tender, falling off the bone just like you said.  Unfortunately, the mixture of spice I put on them wasn't the best.  I'll do it better next time



What I have done with salmon and could probably be done with your chicken thighs is place some sprigs of fresh herbs (rosemary for example) in the oil with your thighs and let sit in fridge for a couple days.  You can use just about anything you like - fresh tarragon, or a mixture.

I think this would work anyway.


----------



## jennyema

170 degrees is a ticket to the ER for food poisoning.  Unsafe.

There is no need to "slow roast chicken," actually. My favorite recipe roasts it at 450 for a pretty short amount of time.


----------



## FryBoy

I agree. Slow cooking of chicken seems like a waste of time to me. Long, slow cooking is great for tough cuts of meat that need tenderizing, but IMHO, skinned chicken pieces come out just fine at 350 for 50 to 60 minutes.


----------



## shokan

FryBoy said:


> I agree. Slow cooking of chicken seems like a waste of time to me. Long, slow cooking is great for tough cuts of meat that need tenderizing, but IMHO, skinned chicken pieces come out just fine at 350 for 50 to 60 minutes.


Long, slow baking of chicken produces wonderful tenderness. The muscle-groups become less distinct, lengthwise  muscle fiber striation breaks down, as do the connections to the bones and cartilage. More flavor from the bones is released to the meat as well. It's  more tasty than the usual 50-60 minute roast most people employ for another reason... increased contact with the taste buds and more aroma released to the nasal passages via back of the mouth which is a large part of what we perceive as the flavor of things we eat. Long and slow for chicken is a superior method.


----------



## RPCookin

Here is a recipe for slow roasted chicken which I've tried and like.  It makes a whole chicken which literally melts in your mouth and does taste very much like the rotisserie chicken from the the market.  

Roast Sticky Chicken-Rotisserie Style Recipe - Allrecipes.com


It's not for everyone though, and I'm going to try it next time with the overnight spice marinade, then roast it more normally at 350 or 375.


----------



## shokan

RPCookin said:


> Here is a recipe for slow roasted chicken which I've tried and like.  It makes a whole chicken which literally melts in your mouth and does taste very much like the rotisserie chicken from the the market.
> 
> Roast Sticky Chicken-Rotisserie Style Recipe - Allrecipes.com
> 
> 
> It's not for everyone though, and I'm going to try it next time with the overnight spice marinade, then roast it more normally at 350 or 375.



Oh boy, sounds really good. Very similar to Boston Market (originally Boston Chicken) and theirs may be the best chicken I've ever had. Wonder if they still exist. . .


----------



## browniepts

*Chicken in a Roemertopf*

I use a Roemertopf (clay baker) for the moistest juiciest chicken ever.  Takes about 1 hour.  I add potatoes and vegetable, ( yams are my favourite ) and let them cook alongside.  Dinner in one pot, and the smell is tantalizing as well.


----------



## Kylie1969

RPCookin said:


> Here is a recipe for slow roasted chicken which I've tried and like.  It makes a whole chicken which literally melts in your mouth and does taste very much like the rotisserie chicken from the the market.
> 
> Roast Sticky Chicken-Rotisserie Style Recipe - Allrecipes.com
> 
> 
> It's not for everyone though, and I'm going to try it next time with the overnight spice marinade, then roast it more normally at 350 or 375.



Thanks so much for the recipe


----------

